# HID lighting decisions and discussions



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Thought a more current HID headlights thread would be useful.
I have been reviewing other owners ideas ; concerns ; and installation write-ups. So far I know that 4300K is what I want , but the GTO kits seem to still be first generations : with cutting , installation and fitting issues. 

I am also probably in the minority - I like the DRL's and don't want to pull the fuse. But the power to Fire-up the hids for DRL mode isn't there , so I read the wiring must be to the battery vs. that wonderful concept of "Plug and Play"...

So any current thoughts ; experiences and/or buying decision discussions would be useful. I know Tbyrne has a GTO kit that some have installed . I like the idea of Silverstar 9005's in the driving lights (already ordered) and HID 4300k for the H11 low-beams , it just smells like this mod might need to wait for a better GTO kit ...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Thought a more current HID headlights thread would be useful.
> I have been reviewing other owners ideas ; concerns ; and installation write-ups. So far I know that 4300K is what I want , but the GTO kits seem to still be first generations : with cutting , installation and fitting issues.
> 
> I am also probably in the minority - I like the DRL's and don't want to pull the fuse. But the power to Fire-up the hids for DRL mode isn't there , so I read the wiring must be to the battery vs. that wonderful concept of "Plug and Play"...
> ...


I was looking at the HID's too. Have you looked at http://www.xenondepot.com
They have better pricing for the conversion kits than what advertised here, by alot. The 4300K H11 is like $379. I wanted to go with the 6K model though because I like the look of the blue/purple. I was going to try to find whatever it is that reduces the voltage of the HID circuit and remove it. If not then a simple relay from a 12V source switched by the lamp power feed to get my power control. No cutting just a simple saddle clamp.

I want to keep my DRL's too, I think its a worth while safety feature. You need something to punch through the wrap around welding goggles these old people wear down here while they drive.


----------



## XdawpaX (Aug 1, 2005)

this place is cheep.. wonder if its e-z to install. they have the 12000k

http://gohid.com/


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

The Tbyrne kit does require some work to install, but I have been happy with it. There are some additional steps not in the provided instructions that make the install much cleaner - they are either here on on the other forum. 
It tickles me when the headlights come on at night with that visual pop of HID.
I also put the Silverstars in the driving lights and think they complement the HID light - not the same exactly but much closer than the stock bulbs.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Still researching the future lighting mods... I thought HID conversion was where I was leaning , but the DRL's having to be "unfused" puts a negative on the HID score. The Hoen line of bulb replacement has been used by owners , but some like them and some hate ? Came across this site for H11 bulbs.http://www.eautoworks.com/html/search-1-H11~light~bulb-PONTIAC~GTO~headlight.htm

Maybe an alternative to HIDS ?

BTW , the Silverstar 9005st's made alot of difference in the driving lights. I also have X-Pel clear protection on my headlight assembly and the driving light covers - will watch for heat issues... Also the adjustments of all the lights was fun and also helped. Kinda reminded me of the fun in getting the stock stereo to sound best...


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

You might check out www.hidplanet.com they sell products but also have a forum strictly about hids.


----------

